# A Vice aid



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd meantioned this in a different forum, now with my own camera I can follow through.
An idea borrowed from the Veritas, Tucker vice.
It works with the Record quick release vice, or clone as I have, and should be adaptable to ther styles as well..









The release is linked to the small bloc you can see the eye bolt in. I crawled under the bench, faceshield 
firmly in place, drilled a hole and tapped it for the bolt. Then added the chain and ran it to the hinged step below.
That way the release is hands free


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Clever!
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Mads !
I was begining to think it wasn't being noticed..

;-(


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh Glen.
You are the invisible man!
I noticed you.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

And I wish you a wonderful weekend.
(Just to give you a extra notification on the post).


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty nifty idea! And way cheaper than a tucker vise.


----------

